# hair loss after ivermectin?



## hedgie_olive (May 23, 2012)

My hedgehog is six months old and about three weeks ago she went to the vet because she wasn't eating. While there the vet said her skin was quite dry so they said they were going to treat her for mites just to be safe. They treated her with ivermectin. Since then she has started eating a different food (switched from spikes ultra to iams healthy naturals cat food). However she has lost a lot of the hair on her face and belly as well as quite a few quills.I was told by the vet that the quill loss is normal for her age, but they didn't comment on all the hair loss. She has flannel and fleece bedding and sleeps in a small animal bed with a cotton lining. She gets bathed every three to four weeks with an oatmeal based kitten shampoo. Does anyone have any ideas or past experience with what may be causing the extreme amount of hair loss? Is it possible that it's just a bad reaction to the ivermectin? Thanks so much for any help you can offer


----------



## hanhan27 (May 12, 2011)

I won't speculate on the possible reaction your hedgie is having because I honestly don't know anything about things like this. But please, don't let your vet get anywhere near your little one with Ivermectin again. Vets can OD a hedgie with it and in bad cases it can result in death. The only thing you should treat a case of mites in a hedgehog with is kitten Revolution. If your vet has a problem with that, don't be afraid to tell them that hedgehogs can and have died because of Ivermectin, and why risk it when Revolution is safe? 

I hope you figure out what's going on with your little girl! *Hugs*


----------



## hedgie_olive (May 23, 2012)

Thank you so much! I think It's my first hedgehog and i'm still kind of illiterate to all the things that go with them!


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

I'm not sure on the hair loss either, but I definitely agree with Hanhan on the Ivermectin. Also, if you haven't seen it yet...Here's an awesome book written by one of our forum members - viewtopic.php?f=2&t=18325 It's a great read, and very helpful for new owners! I'm halfway through reading it myself and loving it.


----------



## hedgie_olive (May 23, 2012)

Thank you so much! I really appreciate it!


----------

